# Ur Quattro Successor?



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

According to Autobild; a successor to the Ur Quattro named A5 quattro sport is on the cards.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

looks just like a pshopped A5 with Sport Quattro details.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Ur Quattro Successor? (Phunkshon)*

Ein bisschen hässlich. Ich würde das vorziehen: 








Just my opinion, though. Keep it simple.


----------

